# Pictures of All The New Guys



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

2 of the mice I picked up on the 23rd November
Gingie - Satin Fawn








Coffee - Satin Chocolate Broken









And the 4 I picked up Saturday just gone
Mouse - Help With Colour and Look he got a cute kink in his tail.








Cat - Chocolate fox
















Hamster - Self Black








No Name - I think she is a blue tan longhaired any ideas


----------

